# 11" cube



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Here she is my new project, MTS claims another victim.
The tank is old window panes which I've built myself, for lighting I plan to use an arc pod or similar filtration will be an eden 501.
Planting wise I hope to try and grow Hm and Hc emergent then fill it up and add some mini vallis and christmass moss. 
What do people think? 
How's the hardscape? how can I Improve it?


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

please move into planted nano's.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Okay, so regardless of the non-move I shall continue.
Here is how I envision the scape looking once the tank is grown in:








Any tips or pointers?
I still need to find a light but I have sourced a Hydor co2 system to run so I might go high light. 
Constructive criticism welcomed as always.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I think you've got a great vision going. My only suggestion is:










Just seemed like it needed a branch or a piece of plant there or something. If your moss grew up and long, that would be perfect. 

What are you planning on stocking?


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Interesting you should suggest more hardscape, I'm looking for more mazatania (mopani) branches to add more height, I think I might end up just going for it how it is and allowing the moss to go wild. 
stocking wise I don't know, I'd like to go for galaxies but they suffer in acid water and If I get them I want to breed them, Microrasbora or white cloud minnows are my other choices. It's going to be a matter of what I can find in a months time.


----------



## mugirl08 (Nov 15, 2005)

I think the very center rock in the front should maybe be shorter, but I'm not quite sure. I think that the height of the rock is taking away from the awesomeness  of the wood. Other than that, I am excited to see how this turns out. When are you planning on setting it up with the hc and hm?
Good luck,
Rachel


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Tommorow, Or at least that's the plan. 
A member of another forum has pledged some HC and I already have some HM at my disposal so it should be planted tomorrow.
I'll post an update as soon as it's planted,
The wood is causing me some grief at the moment I need to somehow attach it all together as currently it is several pieces that keep coming lose.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

A teaser.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Finally!!! Add s'more pics!!! please!!! 

-where did you buy that tank? Or did you make it? How much did it cost?


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

I live in the uk so I doubt you could get any of the equipment I can much In the same way I can't get anything that is on the American market. The tank I made myself in the usual manner. I doubt you can get them in the US but a company called Clearseal will make you an 11" of much better quality than mine for about £12.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Update? Please>>>>>>>:bounce: I'm jumping out of my seat!!!!


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

As you can see after a week the HC has done nothing at all. 
Also you'll notice I'm now using redmoor wood.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

What happened to your other wood?


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

fishman - you should try googling on how to make a tank for once...
and be more patient, not like everyone has no life, people have lives to deal with, and may be too busy to get their tanks into action ex. me i procrastinated 3 months before finally deciding to do something with my tank. So yeah.
Sorry to hi-jack the thread though.
- is the moss all you've got in there..?
and are you dry-planting the tank initially?

Edit: wow those 2 got posts in same time a me : P


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

I didn't like it, you can see some bits in the top picture on my desk, I'm saving the wood for my "secret" tank.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

If I were you, I would add some rocks to the front of the wood...What are you planning to keep in the tank? CPD's?


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

The moss is infact HC and yes I was planning on dry setup, but so far it's not working for me. 
I have a friend who's going to give me some stems of some green bushy plants (can't remember what though :icon_lol: ), so that will become the background also I got some flame moss and I have a space anubias nana petite which I will use, the lime green plant I don't know what It will be I'm torn between Downoi or e Tennelus maybe something in that vain.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

What fauna?


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

hm flame moss would look nice inbetween some of the rocks..


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

There's no room for another rock and I'm happy with the rocks I have, except that the front one is a little on the small side but I can easily switch him out. 

Creative criticism welcomed.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Flame moss is the one I have, great minds aye?
I don't know about fish choice and won't know for at least a month, patience grasshopper!
I've also got some HM, I need to grow it out though I've not got that much.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Any micro fish? Shrimp?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

sorry, you posted that post right before mine!!


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Microrasbora or CPD's If I can find them and nirite snails will be the stocking but I'm oh so very flexible.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

hm... I'd use the Edit button...
yeah no rush to stock, take your time..
HM might look good growing and bushing out of the rocks too.
I'm waiting for plants ot come in before anything is done with it, no rush.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm sorry, I gotta learn to be more patient, I'm a noob... :icon_roll


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Patience is a virtue, by the way, have you heard of google before? 
It's a great resource for knowledge, start from there.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yup, it sure is, wait, are you talking to me?


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Yep i am.
So i may have misread but how much light you got over that tank garuf?


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

15watts of t8, I can't find a power compact ballast for the right monies.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, I think fishbase.org is very helpful too for fish info, I can't find the recommended PH level for them though...


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

its around 7.5 for CPD which is perfect for out of the tap British water but since my tank is aquasoil I doubt it's going to be any good.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks a lot!  Finally I know......


What shrimp species do good in that water and are from the same region?

Amano's I think, but those are from Japan.......


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

fish- hon- it's considered rude to hijack another person's thread with questions that are not related to their tank or their question... go ask your questions in your own thread_*S*_! LOL


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Pretty much any amazonian or black water fish will be fine in aqua soil, If it comes from a rain forest odd's are it will thrive in a aquasoil tank. 

Exceptions being things like guppies and sword tails, they need there water a bit harder. 

I don't know much about shrimp, I can't keep them to save my life.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I asked a thread, no one responded, so i am asking a wise, great aquascaper!!  Garuf obviously knows a lot!!


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

I really don't you know...
I'm very much a noob, I joined in May last year in your position, knowing nothing about tanks and even less about plants.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Well your aquascapes are great!!!! You will teach many people with this thread, including me!!!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Really if you made your own thread i'm sure you would get more replies...
garuf here said so himself, he had to do research, me here, only 15, i started one year ago exactly on fish, and i know what i know from lots of research.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

I'm lucky that all my scapes use one piece of wood lol. 
This tank is going to be my learning tank, well that's the plan.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I did make a thread, its called nano fish. No one has responded since I posted it, 20 minutes ago, I'll just have to be more patient.....


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

viettxboii your not the kid who has a school emblem as your avatar over on TFF are you? I seem to remember your tank and name is all. 

fishman I'm cutting you slack because your young and full of exuberance and excitement yet but please, this is an adult environment please do try and act like one and you will find that just like waiting for a Guinness good things come to those who wait.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

20 minutes?! we're in forum territory now, the person with the answer isn't always going to be online at the same time as you! This is no msn messenger, things just aren't instant.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Okee dokee


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Thank you 
Don't get me wrong I don't want to be mean but its for the good of you and the forum, don't take it to heart and I apologise if I've hurt your feelings.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

yep TFF is where i started off, where i learned the most in my early years.
I'm also around on other forums, but this one and AA(local forums, quite helppful) are the only ones i go on now.
Also, fishman... 20 minutes? geez guy get some patience, give it at least a day...

Edit: early months rather... it's been what, a year and few days since i started ( i count from my join date on TFF, as i joined it very 1st day i got fish lol)


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I respect you man!! You didn't hurt my feelings!!  Just a little constructive criticism, no harm done!!


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Right, to quote Optimus rhyme "keep it on topic you got it?" 
I don't find tff that good these days, it's just not got enough knowledge there any more. 
I've only had my tank since july I think, It feels like longer, this one I really want to go all out on I want something decent to take of to uni with me since the 10 and 19 are going to be too big.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

looking good garuf


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Update?


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Keep in mind that i told you that updates don't instantaneously overnight.
Anywho, doubt that there's an update, as this point, he already said his HC isn't growing much...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

MYOB man, I was just wonderin...............


----------



## Growerguy (Feb 12, 2008)

Looking good garuf! Like the new setup. I wouldnt go much taller with the rocks. They way you have it now is perfect to get ones eyes to move around the tank. That redmoor wood gives the tank good depth.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

For me the central point of the Aquascape is meant to be the central rock where I'm going to plant a fern or an Anubias.
Other than that I've been thinking about plants I have no updates, some time next week maybe. 
does anyone have any experiance with one of these? 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=200151373373&Category=46314&_trksid=p3907.m29


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

Anubias would make a great nano tank plant! Especially Anubias nana petite. its so small!

I'm just wondering, but why are you using the plastic wrap to cover the tank for?


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Its an emersed tank so I'm using it to keep moisture in the tank.
I really like A N P I've got it in my other tank and it really is a beauty, prone to algae though.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

UPDATE:
WE HAVE GROWTH!!!.
I was looking at it today with intentions of filling it up and seeing what happens and I noticed that all of my hc is actually growing! so I'm going to hold of filling it up and see where it goes


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!


This tank will look great when its done!!!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Only a little while more until you have your carpet ready.
Give it a week or two haha.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Fingers crossed aye! Its been 2 weeks already so who knows, It's cool here (in temperature) so I'm allowing 6 weeks tops before I fill in with water.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Riccia! Oh how I hate that plant.

Inspecting the tank today only to discover that its growing in my HC. 
In areas totally dry too!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Sooo... that probably slowed down the grow in your HC...
How did riccia even get in there in the 1st place...


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

god knows, I've never grown riccia in this tank, or has this hc come into contact with any while in my possession! it's a mystery. 
I would say temperature is the reason for the slow growth, I might be wearing a tshirt now but for the last few week's I've been wearing a jumper and a hoody even inside.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

still growing, huh?


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

yeah, still going.

Just a quick heads up which is the better scape, scape one or scape two?
place your votes...



NOW.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I liked the original scape.....i don't know if thats what you meant, but that's my opinion (with the redmoor roots)


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

That is indeed what I meant, I think scape 2 is stronger and will flourish once planted, scape one I can see becoming tiresome.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Scape 2 gives more room for the plants to fill in.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Exactly, I also prefer the way in which scape two allows for the wood to utilise the vertical height as well as width and depth, though scape one is nice it just Isn't tall enough to satisfy my longing for the wood to come out the top of the tank.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, I agree with you, but I like the hardscape in the first setup


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Try some hm, and you could even add some HC to the wood later (on a side note i just recieved mine and have no clue how to plant it lol xD


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

to plant HC seperate up into plantlets and plant roughly 1cm apart

i say stay with what you have atm, save you wood for a crypt/java fern setup or a moss/grass/sand i dont like hc with wood


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

I don't like sand, I personally love hc, so we'll see how it goes, if i don't like it i'll rescape it to feature sand if my opinion changes. 
I'm going to trial narrow leaved fern as a break running diagonally throught the scape, something slow growing/ easy to maintain shape and easy to tame in low light.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Just arrived I have some Rotalla green which I will be using as a foreground plant, also my new co2 arrived. 
To arrive soon some Downoi, It's all coming together now . 
I should be filling it up in about 2 weeks.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

cool, update pics?


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

you can have a picture but a handful of stem plants in an ice cream tub is nothing worth photographing. 

Still going to be 2 weeks before I fill with water, that's when the real changes will take place.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

oh, my bad


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

This is how it looks from my seat, notice the paper? That's an essay... those doodles are the reason I'm failing English. 









HC growth seems good, its a very nice shade of green even if it isn't spreading with exuberance yet.









This is my favourite angle, its quiet nice isn't it? I can't wait to get some stems in there. 








I like this angle too, it shows the vertical nature of this scape well.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Did you change the wood? It looks different. It looks different in a good way though 

I hope it grows in nicely, update when possible!!!


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Nope same wood, it's simply under a different light, oh and I moved it ever so slightly, about an inch towards the left. Other than that its identical to how it was.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Bumped, anyone want to offer any advice on getting the HC to spread? Also what do people think of the scape?
Any plant recommendations?


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Tank will be filled on friday, will be ordering a 2x18 watt power compact fixture for it, hopefully this won't be too much, I've yet to decide, otherwise I'm gonna go for a single 24watt power compact.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Finally, some action, post lots of pics when filled up!!!!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Well as much as i'd like to see pics, I'd rather have you practice writing essays.
I fail at them myself LOL, especially for Social papers.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Those were for my A level english and should have said clever things such as "the way in which Atwood portrays dystopia and the use of lexis help to create a truly chilling future society." 
I don't think I'll be filling on friday, found out I'm working


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Update soon.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

garuf said:


> Update soon.


I'm excited to see the progression. I've been watching from the sidelines and I must say that this is a very nice nano indeed! :thumbsup:


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Okay, no updates, I'd ran out of CO2 without noticing and as you can imagine its an algae battlefield that I'm not too happy about showing. 

I may be subtly rescaping the tank anyway, I'm just not happy with it at the moment so we shall see, expect a post with updates either next weekend or the weekend after.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Rescaped today.
More plants on the way.
Sneak peak...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

lookin great!!!!!!


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm bummed you gave up on the HC. I was just going to reply and suggest that you fill the tank and start hitting the HC with Excel (HC loves Excel). Oh well. I like the new scape too. roud:


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

when I filled the tank with water the hc melted on me so I tried again, same results. 
3rd time I decided I would strip the whole job lot down redo the scape and try some new plants. 
in this case rotala walachi and UG.
I am worried I don't have enough light though, only 18watts...


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)




----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

It's changed A little bit since then. 
I received some Blyxa and some downoi and hc from James and Saintly respectively so thank you to those two. 
I replaced the ailing UG with hc, I think my water is just too hard for UG. 
As you can see I have a case of the diatoms which I would have cleared up ages ago but I haven't been able to get any Ottos. 
Enough words here's the picture.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

How come I never noticed this thread?! Great tank!

The only thing I'd change is I'd move it to my house.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

It's a shame you're not in the uk I'm selling it as a going concern at the end of september because I can't take it to uni.
Thanks for the compliment, I'm glad people like it.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That looks great! Love the downoi


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Cl.
Anyone want to offer some tips on getting rid of diatoms without adding ottos or shrimp? (I can't get any ATM).


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

mag float! i love your cube


----------



## nanojimbo (Jul 2, 2008)

wow, i really like the cube! the only bad thing about this thread is how beef you guys have on each other - don't get so offended by things or defensive. Honestly fish man and viettxboi were talking about planted fish tanks here, seriously, planted fish tanks - only constructive criticism is worth anybody's time here. 

as for my complements to the tank, im envious that you built this thing using old windows; i tried to make a cube myself and failed miserably haha. 

and for the hc not working out, im actually kind of happy, hc is getting to be too popular, its nice to see people push their creative ability (especially when scaping!)


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, I'm ashamed of the tangent this thread went of on.
Thank you for the compliments, I'm sad to inform you I reinstated the HC despite it's cliché nature it works best in my water.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow Garuf, lookin great!


----------



## nanojimbo (Jul 2, 2008)

you are takin great care of this little cube! looks awesome


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

That is very impressive.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Thanks guys, I want to avoid flooding this thread with pictures since nothing has really changed, except for since adding the ottos my rocks are all grey again. 
I'll add a picture next week post maintenance.


----------



## c_sking (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey pics are never a bad thing  Hey ottos are new right what do they look like


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Mini update, I trimmed back the moss and added some further up I also trimmed the downoi... turns out it's been doing quiet well and from what I had originally I now have enough to have removed 3 mother plant and 10 individual plants. I'll be selling those .
The Hc is getting nice and thick, I've removed one or 2 small clumps that were looking untidy and snipped a few of the stronger runners so that they form new plants and carpet quicker.

I've also trimmed the rotalla, I wish I could ditch the heater because I've had to remove 2 rhizomes of narrow leave java because they've been brunt. that and the thing takes up far too much space. 
If only I had the money I'd get a fluval 105 and use one of my spare external heaters.

To encourage new growth I upped the co2 slightly and I've gone for double dosing EI, it's better to have too much than too little. 
Pictures will follow some time in the week, my camera has had to go off to be fixed.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

VERY cool little tank! I remember looking at this thread when you first posted, I'm so glad I found it again because it's really turned out well! Well done!


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

This tank is unfortunately a goner, I ran out of co2, lowered the lighting lost all the downoi and Hc blyxa and got nuked with algae. 
Pictures to show the aftermath, I'll be needed help getting everything back on track.


----------



## workn4frags (Sep 29, 2008)

Very nice, I like the finished look.


----------

